# swap 240Z suspension for 300zx suspension



## Josh Drew (Jul 5, 2004)

I am looking for a mechanic in the Los Angeles or Orange County area who can help me put a 300zx rear end or a modified XJS Jaguar independent suspension rear end on my 1972 Datsun 240z. I also want to swap out my Chevy 350 motor for a Corvette LS1 motor and my 3-speed transmission for a modern 6-speed transmission. If you know any good mechanics in the Southern California area who could help me with this work, I would appreciate the referral.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

the LSD from a z31 goes in no problem as long as you can easily get the exhaust out of the way. and what is the big advantave of the jag independent stuff?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Unless you are upgrading to a more modern rear suspension, like a S13/14/15, or a Z32 rear suspension, there is no advantage to the whole 300zx (Z31 chassis) rear setup (but the diff is a good upgrade) as all RWD Nissans with independent rear suspensions from 1967 to 1987 used the same suspension setup.( It is called a semi-trailing arm configuration (IIRC) and was introduced by Nissan and then used a year later by BMW on the 2002.)They are all adaptations of the PL 510 platform and were changed in the late 80's early 90's to a better setup. The problem with this setup is the nasty camber gain with suspension travel and the newer version all but eliminates this problem. As for the LS1 six speed, make sure you get the setup from an F body and not a Corvette. C5 Corvettes use a rear transaxle and a throttle by wire setup that is difficult to swap.


----------

